# Chicken liver for cats...



## gonzales (Aug 12, 2005)

Has anyone used this method before?


----------



## POCMako (Jul 26, 2005)

*chicken liver*

yes-as a kid we used them for catfish in lakes and rivers around Dallas-hard to keep on the hook -but great bait for cat's-bloody smelly ones are the best! good luck


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

It's the second best bait there is next to fresh shad. Good Luck!


----------



## Buck Master (Oct 19, 2004)

Chicken liver is a good catfish bait. A couple of years ago I tried some liver from a feral hog. Works great and it has more rind in it to help it stay on the hook better. Been using that ever since.


----------



## gonzales (Aug 12, 2005)

did I mention they have been out in the sun for a week!!! they smell great...


----------



## Rockfish (May 21, 2004)

Try and get fresh and not frozen. It stays on the hook better.


----------



## 12lbtest (Jun 1, 2005)

Take some thread and wrap around the liver after you put it on the hook, helps it hold and stay on a little better. 
12lb


----------



## gonzales (Aug 12, 2005)

thanks crew, i will let you know of the results this weekend!!


----------



## SAK (May 21, 2004)

I tried salt curing chicken liver & using it for bait & did not have much luck. The bait stayed on the hook better but did not catch fish.


----------



## WT427 (May 20, 2004)

Cut the liver with a filet knife. If you rip it into chunks with your hands you turn it into mush, and of course use treble hooks.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Scissors work too. And in the words of the "Great Medulla" use Sanderson Farms! It really is a better grade liver. It doesn't fall apart like some liver does. But fresh is always the best.


----------



## catfish crazy (Aug 14, 2005)

*Great Bait*

Chicken Livers work great. One of the best baits on a lake for catfish. About two weeks ago we caught 40 good size catfish on chicken livers on Lake Conroe, Or try thread fine shad. Livers falls of hook easily.


----------



## creeker (Feb 14, 2005)

I'll use my first post on this board to give you a good tip on liver...I used to do a lot of salmon fishing with a fly rod. A lot of times we would just use a piece of yarn as a fly and the knot used to keep the yarn on the hook is a snell knot. 

The way it works is that you pass the string through the eye and tie a snell knot to the shank of the hook (needs to be an upturned eye with no barbs on the shank). The knot can slide up and down the shank of the hook. When you fish liver, you simply push the knot down the shank a little bit and create a gap between the shank and the line. Slide the liver between the shank and the string and pull on the string above the eye just to snug it up. You are not actually "hooking" the liver but simply holding it to the shank with the string. When fished this way, the liver will stay on forever and you will seldom loose any on the cast.

I'm not sure of the policy on this site for posting links so I won't post one, but do a google search on "Snell knots" and you will find plenty of sites with instructions.

Creeker


----------



## rambunctious (May 30, 2004)

*liver*

Wrap the liver in a piece of pantyhose and tie it with thread. Hook it to the hook and tie on,works great and won't come off or fall apart.
LOL


----------



## gonzales (Aug 12, 2005)

hey crew, no cats at the tanks this weekend!!! used the panty hose method, with shad ,cheese, and the week old liver!!! stick with the bait that gets you fish.... back to the good blood and anise...caught a 11 1/2 channel 2 months ago on that bait...post pics next trip on the guadelupe adventure...

GONZALES 240


----------



## wiley199 (May 22, 2004)

This takes time but, get a pair of panty hose, cut the hose into pieces, wrap the liver or whatever in the panty hose and tie with a string or just hang it where it will hold the liver on the hook. This works and your bait wil stay on longer and will also hold on a trot line and not get shook off by hooked fish.


----------



## Fishin Jim (Sep 4, 2005)

wiley199 said:


> This takes time but, get a pair of panty hose, cut the hose into pieces, wrap the liver or whatever in the panty hose and tie with a string or just hang it where it will hold the liver on the hook. This works and your bait wil stay on longer and will also hold on a trot line and not get shook off by hooked fish.


That is the best wat I have found. I will "pre make" the squares. I make about 400 to 500 at a time. It helps to have a small pair of sissors or a knife to cut the old panty hose off when you re-bait. Another advantage of the panty hose is that it is much harder for the bluegill (brim) to steal your liver. I don't know if that is a big problem down there in Texas but it is a huge problem up here in the Buckeye.

Also if you dont feel like cutting up the old lady's panty hose, I also use liver hooks. The best way to discribe them is they are a big safty pen combined with 2/3 of a treble hook. The liver stays on them really well. If it wasn't for the bluegill, I would use them all the time.


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

I think Creeker is refering to an Egg Loop knot. I use it for liver on occasion. Just put the liver where the yarn is shown in the diagram.


----------



## RACN35 (Sep 15, 2005)

I HAVE USED CHICKEN LIVERS FOR OVER 40 YEARS- PUT THE LIVER ON THE HOOK AND WRAP IN PANTY HOSE AND IT WILL STAY UNTIL YOU GET A BITE !!! ALSO I HAVE TAKEN ICE CUBE TRAYS AND BAITED HOOKS WITH CHICKEN LIVER AND FROZEN THEM- DUMP THE TRAY IN THE BAIT COOLER ON ICE AND JUST CHANGE LEADERS WHEN EVER YOU NEED FRESH BAIT


----------



## Capitan (Mar 27, 2005)

Good bait, I've used that quite a bit. You can also use a stocking to hold it on the hook. Lately I have been using fresh shad and live bluegill and bass no bigger than 7 inches. Private 60 acre stock tank. I go out mostly alone with my dog. So if any of you guys are in the Buda/ Austin area and want to drown some bait and drink some beer let me know and I'll take you out to some decent fishing.


----------



## texas fish killa (Sep 4, 2005)

Don't get me wrong, chicken liver works great, but rather than cutting up all your wifes panty hose, try cut carp. Fillet it out like you would a bass only leaving the scales and skin on the one side(aka. on the half shell). Cut the fillet into desired size pieces. Stinks like s**t and is an act of congress to get off a hook. I will post some pics of previous experiences with carp. Good luck.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

some folks put it in a piece of panty hose. to keep it together.


----------



## Fishrig (Oct 26, 2005)

*There are more effective and cleaner baits than chicken liver.*

Catfishing season was just over in California, and first trout season derby was last Saturday 10-22-05. I caught a lot of catfish with just mealworms and marshmallow, but my technique has a little extra. I sprinkle my marshmallow with garlic powder, not garlic salt before I put it on my hook. I thread the first mealworm on the hook and then the marshmallow, and another mealworm after that to lock it in. Buy a Procure anchovy oil to dip it in, or put an Anchovy butter made by Procure as well. Buy a Smelly Jelly and wipe some on your leader, weight, and swivel to cover more water space. Reel it in a few feet every 15 - 20 minute to cover more water. Touch legering is also effective when the catfish is in front of you. This technique is when you hold the rod with you right hand and hold the line on the other. Keep a little slack to prevent resistance upon taking, and set the hook goes straight and tight. This is a much cleaner and more effective approach than chicken liver. . Fishrig


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

but getting the panty hose off the gal is the fun part.


----------



## tinman (Apr 13, 2005)

The Kings of catfishing down at lake Conroe all use cut up beef hearts. Stays on the hook forever and they seem to love it. Although I tried it at Texoma, and they wouldn't touch it. Texoma cats want shad


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

waterspout said:


> It's the second best bait there is next to fresh shad. Good Luck!


Shads prolly good, but I will always use chicken liver over beef liver any day. CF?


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

If you want to catch large catfish, leave the livers and stink baits at home and fish with FREASH cut SHAD.... there is no better bait.


----------

